# Bach Sonatas & Partitas



## World Violist

What are the best recordings (In your opinions, of course) of the Bach Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin (even though the best ones would be played on viola )


----------



## Marc

The last weeks I've been listening again to this great music. I realize this is a late reaction, but I've only entered this forum today.

I have a few recordings of these works, and I must say that until now no one has really disappointed me. Henryk Szeryng is a bit stubborn, maybe not always that fluent, but still I find his playing rather interesting. Thomas Zehetmaier is very vivid, he's really playing like a young man who's enjoying life, Bach's music and the violin. Ingrid Matthews plays a baroque violin, and she does this with great skill, as far as I'm concerned. She's very good in building the tension in each movement.
I recently got a copy of the first recording of the Belgian violinist (and conductor) Sigiswald Kuijken, and so far I'm very happy with it. There's a total lack of mannerism: very uncomplicated but yet involved playing.

It's always hard to put listening experiences in words, especially when you don't play the instrument yourself. This was just a try. Let your own ears be your own judge, though.


Greetings,

Marc.


----------



## Saturnus

I'd like to mention John Holloway (baroque violin). His interpretion is very fluid and sophisticated, traits I like a lot.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Paul Galbraith, on his Brahms guitar. His expression is so clear and unhurried, and he makes it sound as though it was written for his instrument. He does the same to some Haydn keyboard works too. Plus I enjoy the sound of the instrument itself.
The liner notes to the Bach recording outline Mr. Galbraith's narrative interpretation of the set. For me, it's just cosmic music.


----------



## Manuel

Marc said:


> I recently got a copy of the first recording of the Belgian violinist (and conductor) Sigiswald Kuijken, and so far I'm very happy with it. There's a total lack of mannerism: very uncomplicated but yet involved playing.


I like Kuijken's Bach very much. His interpretation is clean, but I after listening him I somehow feel like listening to the same works by Enescu, or same solo violin by Manze.

So, Enescu makes my day... every day.


----------



## Rachmaninov

For Bach's this set of work, I think the one played by the Belgian violinist- Arthur Grumiaux is also very best(CD released by PHILIPS), at least I love it more than Nathan Milstein.

For Bach's cello suites, undoubtedly, Pablo Casals forever the best!!

I love it because Grumiaux can play it in a very Germanic style, the sounds are very clear, and very symmetrical in solving the chords and counterpoints.Especially when he plays the Charconne, very very smooth!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Itzhak Perlman's version is perhaps the standard. Absolutely stunning and marvelously fluid. On the other hand... I am very fond of Nathan Milstein's version as well.


----------



## pianomusic

One of the really good violinists is Mela Tenenbaum who used to play a lot with Richard Kapp of the Philharmonia Virtuosi. Richard once told me a story that Perlman was supposed to come to hear her play the Beethoven violin concerto, but confided that it was so good he did not want to be there - some sort of awkward moment like that. Anyway, she plays the Bach with a thoughtfulness and mellowness - as a woman I think there is a very fluid approach that is great. I heard her first in an online version here. http://www.classical.com/permalink/recording/2147486051/ 
She talked about them, which is unusual and very interesting.


----------



## World Violist

I also like Grumiaux quite a lot, I recently bought his recording. Nathan Milstein always struck me as too... "dry," maybe? He just has never stricken my fancy. Menuhin and Enescu are on my list just now.


----------



## Ephemerid

Gidon Kremer's recording on ECM was a terrible disappointment-- I have no problem with interpretations that are somewhat unique-- this will always be the case to some degree or other of course, and Bach's violin sonatas & partitas and the cello suites in particular allow for a bit off leeway, but Gidon Kremer's is just a overly thick on the drama. VERY disappointed.

I am rather fond of Rachel Podger's recording though-- more to my tastes, slightly restrained. The beauty if Bach is more in gracefulness not overblown passion. 

The violin sonatas & partitas and the cello suites are two of the most beautiful pieces of music ever written IMHO.

~josh


----------



## Guest

I am surprised that my favorite recording of the violin solo works is overlooked generally speaking.With some difficulties I have now the two cd's,they are not easy to find.I have just listened to two performances.First my all time favourite Salvatore Accardo en afterwards to Grumiaux.Accardo is more aristocratic and has more colour variation ,plays with more freedom and draws all your attention without the need to show off.A splendid performance,chapeau for Salvatore Accardo!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My favorite recordings:


----------



## Guest

This is an image of the lp box Try to listen to it if you can.


----------



## DavidA

Ibragimova on Hyperion is superb.


----------



## hpowders

Nathan Milstein. Tremendous!


----------



## Guest

I like most of the ones mentioned above, and I especially enjoy this live recording by Oleg Kagan--very powerful and moving. It's not note-perfect, as the man was dying from cancer at the time of the concert, but if one can overlook some imperfections, there is much beauty here.


----------



## Marc

Marc said:


> The last weeks I've been listening again to this great music. I realize this is a late reaction, but I've only entered this forum today.
> 
> I have a few recordings of these works, and I must say that until now no one has really disappointed me. Henryk Szeryng is a bit stubborn, maybe not always that fluent, but still I find his playing rather interesting. Thomas Zehetmaier is very vivid, he's really playing like a young man who's enjoying life, Bach's music and the violin. Ingrid Matthews plays a baroque violin, and she does this with great skill, as far as I'm concerned. She's very good in building the tension in each movement.
> I recently got a copy of the first recording of the Belgian violinist (and conductor) Sigiswald Kuijken, and so far I'm very happy with it. There's a total lack of mannerism: very uncomplicated but yet involved playing.
> 
> It's always hard to put listening experiences in words, especially when you don't play the instrument yourself. This was just a try. Let your own ears be your own judge, though.
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Marc.


Another one of my (HIP) favourites is François Fernandez on the small Belgian label Flora ...










http://www.preludeklassiekemuziek.nl/stream/bach_flora_ciaccona_B.html


----------



## Headphone Hermit

another vote for Nathan Milstein

I cannot understand what some posters find 'dry' about his playing - I find it very sensitive, delicate, intimate and incredibly beautiful


----------



## Giordano

My favorites:

Rachel Podger
Alina Ibragimova (mp3 version available for purchase, for cheap, at payplay.fm)

Paul Galbraith on the 8-string guitar is indeed very good.


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> another vote for Nathan Milstein
> 
> I cannot understand what some posters find 'dry' about his playing - I find it very sensitive, delicate, intimate and incredibly beautiful


Agree completely! Milstein's DGG set of the sonatas and partitas is one of the glories of the catalog. His performance of the great C Major Sonata's Fuga is absolutely astonishing!


----------



## OperaGeek

Rachmaninov said:


> For Bach's this set of work, I think the one played by the *Belgian violinist- Arthur Grumiaux is also very best(CD released by PHILIPS)*, at least I love it more than Nathan Milstein.


There are so many good recordings of these timeless works that it's impossible to single out one as the best, but Grumiaux' recording is superb.

A while ago, I stumbled across this one:









Only the partitas, unfortunately, but - cheap cover art apart - a lovely disc (played on the baroque violin).


----------



## hpowders

OperaGeek said:


> There are so many good recordings of these timeless works that it's possible to single out one as the best, but Grumiaux' recording is superb.
> 
> A while ago, I stumbled across this one:
> 
> View attachment 49558
> 
> 
> Only the partitas, unfortunately, but - cheap cover art apart - a lovely disc (played on the baroque violin).


I have this. Her virtuosity on the baroque violin is astonishing!


----------



## hpowders

Dufay said:


> My favorites:
> 
> Rachel Podger
> Alina Ibragimova (mp3 version available for purchase, for cheap, at payplay.fm)
> 
> Paul Galbraith on the 8-string guitar is indeed very good.


I have Podger but find her playing a bit dull. I like her playing better in the Bach sonatas for violin and keyboard with Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## Blancrocher

Marc said:


> I have a few recordings of these works, and I must say that until now no one has really disappointed me. Henryk Szeryng is a bit stubborn, maybe not always that fluent, but still I find his playing rather interesting.


I'm curious as to whether you've been listening to Szeryng's 1st or more common 2nd recording, which are very different in character. The 1st is one of my most treasured recordings--long past due a re-release.

*p.s.* Just noticed I replied to a post from 2007--I guess I won't hold my breath for a reply :lol:

*p.p.s.* Thanks for the Seiler recommendation--will listen at the first opportunity!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Szeryng recording from 1954 doesn't seem to be in print anymore. Discs are running above $100 US... but I will surely keep an eye out for re-releases.


----------



## Marc

Blancrocher said:


> I'm curious as to whether you've been listening to Szeryng's 1st or more common 2nd recording, which are very different in character. The 1st is one of my most treasured recordings--long past due a re-release.
> 
> *p.s.* Just noticed I replied to a post from 2007--I guess I won't hold my breath for a reply :lol:
> [...]


It's the 'more common'  one (but I like it):


----------



## ingrast

I first took contact with Bach's partitas for violin solo over 40 years back in an intimate live concert, do not remember which was played but was taken by surprise by this - for me - completely new facet.

Then it was about maybe year 2000 something I got to own listen the complete partitas and sonatas by Salvatore Accardo by Philips. 
Great masterpieces take time to yield, one must come back again and again, explore not only the obvious but the more secluded corners, and spent years thereafter getting familiar. 

Then only recently I had the chance to buy and listen versions by Milstein and Heifetz. None of these I can say for sure what I feel about except that they are completely different among themselves and with respect to Accardo.

So this sheds for me some light about what means "best version".

Accardo's, being the first I met with more intimacy, tends to be a favorite. He is a virtuoso of course, and this shows both in flawless techique and bold, authoritative expression.

Heifetz impressed me more than Milstein though I must come back again and again in the next months to become familiar. Heifetz is equally flawless in technique, yet his performance is much subdued in character than Accardo, and this is equally satisfying.

What should we expect about Bach "correct" interpretation? 
The authoritative beacon for future music, majestic and looking towards eternity as Accardo's rendition makes me feel? 
Or the more romantic, lyrical view from Heifetz?

So, in my humble oppinion here are very different versions yet I like both for different reasons, and do not think I should have to make a choice, they cannot measure against each other, not comparable, not rankeable.

Rodolfo


----------



## Ukko

Tenenbaum. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Tenenbaum


----------



## Headphone Hermit

ingrast said:


> *What should we expect about Bach "correct" interpretation?*
> The authoritative beacon for future music, majestic and looking towards eternity as Accardo's rendition makes me feel?
> Or the more romantic, lyrical view from Heifetz?
> 
> So, in my humble oppinion here are very different versions yet I like both for different reasons, and *do not think I should have to make a choice*, they cannot measure against each other, not comparable, not rankeable.
> 
> Rodolfo


Correct - there is no single 'correct' interpretation in a truly great work of art - the multiple complexities of great music is one of the appeals for me.


----------



## hpowders

Ukko said:


> Tenenbaum. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Tenenbaum


My favorite christmas song.


----------



## Ukko

Headphone Hermit said:


> Correct - there is no single 'correct' interpretation in a truly great work of art - the multiple complexities of great music is one of the appeals for me.


Apparently, there _are_ 'correct readings' of Bach: the dry+reverent ones. This is why there are so many boring recordings of the WTC out there.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ukko said:


> Tenenbaum. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Tenenbaum


I'm sampling her performances on Youtube--sounds great. Thanks for the recommendation.

And I'll add another one to the pile: my favorite relatively recent version of these pieces I know of is the one by James Ehnes.


----------



## Albert7

World Violist said:


> What are the best recordings (In your opinions, of course) of the Bach Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin (even though the best ones would be played on viola )


Here you go... this dark horse is a winner:


----------



## PlaySalieri

DavidA said:


> Ibragimova on Hyperion is superb.


I think she is one of the best violinsts around these days.
I have heard that the Mullova is flawless though have yet to hear it.
The DG milstein was done quite later in his career - it shows too - and he is untidy at times
Mordkovitch is worth listening to


----------



## andreas chenier

the different recordings of bach sonatas and partitas for solo violin has their own attributes and their special particularities. there are for exapmle numerlous transcriptions like; pepe romero, bach-busoni, bach-brahms etc. Of the transcirptions i cant pick a favourite, this is because they all emphasise different parts of the original work and do not recite the OG bach to the fullest (for the record i have cried and felst immense joy in all of these transriptions (especially pepe romero playing, evgeny kissin and daanil triofinv playing). when it comes to violin recordings, where do i start?!?! i first heard the hillary hahn recording, this is an amazing recording to start with, it is simply terrific. after many years of a long relationship with bach (as i imagine you all have) i think the henryk szeryng is a solid recording, and solid is a key word here for me. I could not go on about this piece without mentioning menhuins recording which is bold and coragious. Menhuin is an extremely talented violinist who performs bach in an original way without compromising anything (truly amazing). I could go on and talk about heifitz, perlman, grimaux, but my favourite is Nathan Milstein. Milstein combinates the perfection in which bach is needed and the boldness in which it takes to preform this overwhelming, (and i would say) perfectly composed piece of music. truly one of the greats.
I hope you all would listen to the other recordings i recommeneded,


----------



## JSBach85

I don't want to open a new topic so I ask here...

I am really interested in a recording of Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin but only performed on baroque violin, an instrument dated on later 17th century or earlier 18th century. I can accept recommendations of a non top performer only if the period/original instrument worths listening. I give most importance to the instrument and I can sacrifice a little of creativity but if it's a top musician, even better


----------



## Bulldog

Ukko said:


> Apparently, there _are_ 'correct readings' of Bach: the dry+reverent ones. This is why there are so many boring recordings of the WTC out there.


Yes, and most of those boring recordings are on piano.:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Bulldog said:


> Yes, and most of those boring recordings are on piano.:tiphat:


Listening to a Bach fugue on the harpsichord is like listening to a Beethoven sonata on a music box.


----------



## Bulldog

I'd like to hear a Beethoven sonata on a harpsichord.


----------



## Guest

JSBach85 said:


> I don't want to open a new topic so I ask here...
> 
> I am really interested in a recording of Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin but only performed on baroque violin, an instrument dated on later 17th century or earlier 18th century. I can accept recommendations of a non top performer only if the period/original instrument worths listening. I give most importance to the instrument and I can sacrifice a little of creativity but if it's a top musician, even better


You can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## Bulldog

I second that Mullova set. She's a fantastic artist and wonderful conductor as well.


----------



## wkasimer

JSBach85 said:


> I don't want to open a new topic so I ask here...
> 
> I am really interested in a recording of Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin but only performed on baroque violin, an instrument dated on later 17th century or earlier 18th century. I can accept recommendations of a non top performer only if the period/original instrument worths listening. I give most importance to the instrument and I can sacrifice a little of creativity but if it's a top musician, even better


Try Stanley Ritchie:


----------



## wkasimer

Bulldog said:


> I'd like to hear a Beethoven sonata on a harpsichord.


Why? I can't imagine that it would sound remotely like Beethoven.


----------



## Guest

The sound is not first class but it is there,Beethoven on the harpsichord,not bad at all.











[video]



[/video]


----------



## Bulldog

wkasimer said:


> Why? I can't imagine that it would sound remotely like Beethoven.


Just to hear a different take on the music. I'm confident it would sound just like Beethoven.


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> Just to hear a different take on the music. I'm confident it would sound just like Beethoven.


Of course it does sound like....


----------



## JSBach85

KenOC said:


> Listening to a Bach fugue on the harpsichord is like listening to a Beethoven sonata on a music box.


Please, tell this to the audiences of 18th century...


----------



## KenOC

Bach acted as a sales agent for Silbermann's pianos -- sales documents survive. He never got involved in selling harpsichords, which can only be because he considered them inferior instruments. QED!


----------



## JSBach85

Traverso said:


> You can't go wrong with this one.


You won't believe me but is true... is the only recording I have right now. I had Schröder on Naxos but I sold it. I took a look at period instruments recordings, I mean, baroque violin and I found the following: Kuijken, Holloway and Podger. Sadly I can't find Holloway, would you recommend Kuijken or Podger or any other musician playing a baroque violin in addition to Mullova?

Thank you.


----------



## Bulldog

There are a few other fine sets:

Christine Busch/PHI
Monica Huggett/Virgin Classics
Gunar Letzbor/Pan Classics
Helene Schmitt/Alpha
Lucy van Dael/Naxos


----------



## wkasimer

Bulldog said:


> There are a few other fine sets:
> 
> Christine Busch/PHI
> Monica Huggett/Virgin Classics
> Gunar Letzbor/Pan Classics
> Helene Schmitt/Alpha
> Lucy van Dael/Naxos


Also an excellent set by Ingrid Matthews on Centaur. OOP, but reasonably priced used copies are around.


----------



## Bulldog

wkasimer said:


> Also an excellent set by Ingrid Matthews on Centaur. OOP, but reasonably priced used copies are around.


That's a shame about the Matthews being deleted. It isn't as if Centaur is a role-model for exceptional recordings.


----------



## Guest

JSBach85 said:


> You won't believe me but is true... is the only recording I have right now. I had Schröder on Naxos but I sold it. I took a look at period instruments recordings, I mean, baroque violin and I found the following: Kuijken, Holloway and Podger. Sadly I can't find Holloway, would you recommend Kuijken or Podger or any other musician playing a baroque violin in addition to Mullova?
> 
> Thank you.


Recommendations are always difficult,I would like to advice you the first recording with Kuijken.The intonation is sometimes not ideal but they are played with conviction and soul.
The second recording I am not familiar with but that recording is not as good as the first one ,too much reverberation.
You can't go wrong with the first Kuijken recording,it is my favorite one.

first recording









second recording


----------



## Brahmsianhorn




----------



## AfterHours

Perlman, Milstein, Tetzlaff, Grumiaux...

James Ehnes though, should probably join them, _maybe_ even top them all for the overall set recommendation. Highly HIGHLY recommended:


----------



## hoodjem

Szigeti was the old standard. Still deep and wonderfully played, but showing a bit of its age. 
Then Milstein's DGG set came along and ruled the roost being impeccable and patrician, until the "original instruments" movement came along.
Podger is currently the reigning HIP winner, with the latest modern interpretation (of three) by Christian Tetzlaff (Ondine) hard on its heels.


----------



## flamencosketches

I just ordered Hilary Hahn’s older disc, with the Chaconne, because I loved her performance of that work. I still don’t have the complete set. I should rectify that soon. I think a baroque violin would be the way to go, who has made a good HIP set? One that I’m considering is Rachel Podger. I like her recordings of the double concerti.


----------



## wkasimer

flamencosketches said:


> I just ordered Hilary Hahn's older disc, with the Chaconne, because I loved her performance of that work. I still don't have the complete set. I should rectify that soon. I think a baroque violin would be the way to go, who has made a good HIP set? One that I'm considering is Rachel Podger. I like her recordings of the double concerti.


Podger plays beautifully, but I find her a little bland. Other HIP violinists dig into the music more; I'm partial to the sets by Amandine Beyer and Stanley Ritchie.

If you want a modern violin, I recommend either of Gidon Kremer's recordings, or any of Christian Tetzlaff's three versions.

But there are dozens of recordings, most of which can be sampled via YouTube or Spotify.


----------



## DavidA

Brahmsianhorn said:


>


Karajan greatly admired Perlman's art and wanted to perform with him but Perlman as a Jew would not perform with the former Nazi. However, one evening Karajan was conducting Aida and during the interval he slipped away to where Perlman was performing Bach sonatas and partitas just so he could listen to his playing!


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> I just ordered Hilary Hahn's older disc, with the Chaconne, because I loved her performance of that work. I still don't have the complete set. I should rectify that soon. I think a baroque violin would be the way to go, who has made a good HIP set? One that I'm considering is Rachel Podger. I like her recordings of the double concerti.


My favorite period recording is *Christine Busch's on Phi:*


----------



## hoodjem

JSBach85 said:


> I don't want to open a new topic so I ask here...
> 
> I am really interested in a recording of Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin but only performed on baroque violin, an instrument dated on later 17th century or earlier 18th century. I can accept recommendations of a non top performer only if the period/original instrument worths listening. I give most importance to the instrument and I can sacrifice a little of creativity but if it's a top musician, even better


Podger, Huggett, or Holloway would do nicely here.


----------



## hoodjem

JSBach85 said:


> You won't believe me but is true... is the only recording I have right now. I had Schröder on Naxos but I sold it. I took a look at period instruments recordings, I mean, baroque violin and I found the following: Kuijken, Holloway and Podger. Sadly I can't find Holloway, would you recommend Kuijken or Podger or any other musician playing a baroque violin in addition to Mullova?
> 
> Thank you.


I have Kuijken and do not like it. It sounds stiff, straining, grating, and wiry.


----------



## hoodjem

KenOC said:


> Listening to a Bach fugue on the harpsichord is like listening to a Beethoven sonata on a music box.


Yes. I truly love much Bach played on the piano, but on the harpsichord it seems to hurt my ears.
Too often on harpsichord it sounds clangy, jangly, and grating.

(Lute-harpsichord does sound much better, IMHO.)

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Goldber...ng+rubsam+bach+goldberg&qid=1576164875&sr=8-1


----------



## wkasimer

hoodjem said:


> Podger, Huggett, or Holloway would do nicely here.


Also Lucy van Dael (Naxos) and Ingrid Matthews (Centaur).


----------



## Mandryka

Opinions appreciated on the new Zehetmair, I just have had a negative reaction to it, so I'm hoping that someone will talk it up and explain why its interesting. To me it seemed overwrought.


----------

